# How do you sleep at night?



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2011)

To clarify, do you have to have something on, like a night light, radio, TV or fan? Are you in a bunk bed? Mattress on the floor? 

Me, I just have a single bed, two pillows and a quilt. I have to have the window open, cause I like feeling the wind or breeze on me. Sometimes I'll have the radio on with the volume turned down really low.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 3, 2011)

TV on for me.  
But studies show that sleeping with a light can screw up your eating habits (making you eat more in the day).


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

I have to have some kind of stuffed animal, or a person, to sleep.
And sleeping naked. Clothes are evil.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 3, 2011)

I have to get drunk or doughed or stay up for 24 hours to sleep at all. THEN! I sleep with t.v. and lights on because I don't feel like moving to turn them off.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 3, 2011)

I try to mute the TV,  and have medications. But if I forget, My cables trolls me with loud ads, and EAS Tests.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> TV on for me.
> But studies show that sleeping with a light can screw up your eating habits (making you eat more in the day).



Good job I don't sleep with lights on then. Well except for the nightlight in the hallway. I hate waking up and going to the bathroom in a semi concious kind of state and turning on a bright light which just hurts your eyes. SO I have a night light on in the hallway. It's an LED light so it is really light on the electric.



skittle said:


> I have to have some kind of stuffed animal, or a person, to sleep.
> And sleeping naked. Clothes are evil.



I sleep in mo boxer shorts.


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2011)

Not very well. The mattress sucks, it has springs poking through it, the frame is wobbly and poorly built and put together, as is the built in springs attached to it. My blankets are aight, I guess, but generally, I am an insomniac from hell.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

I prefer darkness and silence. If silence is unobtainable, then some kind of randomised noise like rain or a whirring fan.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 3, 2011)

With a nice boy. :3


----------



## Enwon (Feb 3, 2011)

I sleep in my boxers when I get tired (usually 9-11pm)  I make my room cold so that I feel warm under my covers.  Also, the dog is with me on the bed.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Also, the dog is with me on the bed.


 
Under or over the covers?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 3, 2011)

On a couch, with music on low...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 3, 2011)

Azure said:


> Not very well. The mattress sucks, it has springs poking through it, the frame is wobbly and poorly built and put together, as is the built in springs attached to it.


 Lol. Sounds like mine.
Ugh, that fucking mattress.

Um...

I generally require at least two sheets - one on me, and one below me. It's just too uncomfortable otherwise, for some reason. 
Usually, I like to have a cover blanket on top, too, even if it's really hot.
Loose-fitting tanktop and underwear, unless I'm around people that aren't my fiance. 
I usually need two to three pillows, depending on how thick they are. Head needs a lot of elevation, or my neck hurts like a motherfucker when I get up.
Doors need to be locked. Doors in the room I'm sleeping in need to be shut. 
There needs to be at least a little light coming into the room from a window, or whatever, but no bright lights like a lamp or anything. That just keeps me awake.

It's annoying trying to get to sleep, but once I fall, I fall hard as fuck. It's really hard for me to wake up from noise, and even worse for a schedule if I'm still tired. It's like my brain just completely shuts down and refuses to boot back up.


----------



## Cam (Feb 3, 2011)

I have to have a fan going at all times. I also have a fuckload of pillows. Stuffing your face in mad pillows feels amazing


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2011)

Azure said:


> Not very well. The mattress sucks, it has springs poking through it, the frame is wobbly and poorly built and put together, as is the built in springs attached to it. My blankets are aight, I guess, but generally, I am an insomniac from hell.



Sounds like a bed from hell too.



LizardKing said:


> I prefer darkness and silence. If silence is unobtainable, then some kind of randomised noise like rain or a whirring fan.



I love listening to the rain outside, and I use a fan in summer. I found out why I hate heat so much, according to what I read, one of the symptoms of Dyspraxia is being sensitive to temperature, in my case heat. I mean right now I am having a cold wind blow through my room and I am not bothered, my room has to be as cold as possible for me to sleep comfortably.


----------



## Querk (Feb 3, 2011)

I generally don't sleep unless I'm on something. If I do, it takes hours anyway. But regardless, I always keep a loud fan on because I can't stand sleeping in silence. A nice, consistent noise is best. And I like it cold even in the winter, because covers are awesome.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2011)

i recently got a studio couch, that thing is awesome^^ its not very long but i can sleep on it no problem since im not exactly the tallest person, too :3 and its like twice as wide as my regular bed! =D
and i usually just sleep in either my underwear, old short pants and a t-shirt or naked. and im especially font of sleeping together with my bf in it :3 thats the bomb!


----------



## Enwon (Feb 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Under or over the covers?


Depends on how cold it is.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 3, 2011)

A pillow or no pillow.

A sheet or a blanket.

But I need a fan on high. Even on these 20 degree nights, I need a fan on because of the noise. During the summer, I leave the fan running, and I keep the window open.

Also, I need drugs to go to sleep and stay asleep.
Normally, I go to sleep, then wake up at some ungodly hour in the morning, only to be unable to fall back asleep until i'm already at school, by which point I can't really sleep.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 3, 2011)

My damn over-active imagination won't let me sleep until an hour or so after I go to bed.
Then I wake up two or three times through the night (I actually kind of like doing this).


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

I also occasionally sleep face down, under my pillow. Generally that is after the sun comes up. Before I sleep on my side.


----------



## Brace (Feb 3, 2011)

Ceiling fan.  Usually that's sufficient.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2011)

mystery_penguin said:


> My damn over-active imagination won't let me sleep until an hour or so after I go to bed.
> Then I wake up two or three times through the night (I actually kind of like doing this).



My imagination never stops, I think it is part of the reason I dream so much, which isn't always a bad thing.



skittle said:


> I also occasionally sleep face down, under my pillow. Generally that is after the sun comes up. Before I sleep on my side.


 
This just reminded me, I often fall asleep laying on my front, with my head on one of my arms. Dunno I just find that the most comfortable. I also find I wake up on my front.


----------



## Jude (Feb 3, 2011)

I make sure my room is freezing cold, then I pile myself with blankets and pillows.


----------



## theLight (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't sleep if it's completely quite. For some reason, when it's completely quiet, I hear a ringing that just gets continuously louder.

So, I sleep with a fan next to my bed. Also, I can't sleep at all if I'm too warm. :c


----------



## theLight (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 3, 2011)

Lower bunk with a 150 watt light on for the iguana.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 3, 2011)

Complete darkness and silence (Though sometimes white noise helps me, but I only do this when napping), bed next to a corner, preferably I either like being in high up places or low almost to the ground.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 3, 2011)

No lights can be on at all. Ambient techno must also be on. Since my iPod dock has lights on it, I had to electric tape them to stop any of the light.


----------



## Don (Feb 3, 2011)

My sleeping is hopelessly erratic. Though I think I fall asleep easier if there's soft noise in the background, like a washing machine or air conditioning. Complete silence just makes me nervous.


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 3, 2011)

How do I sleep, you ask?
Very drunkenly and on a stack of cardboard boxes folded out into a makeshift mat


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 3, 2011)

Darkness, silence, and warmth are what I need to sleep at night.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 3, 2011)

Nakied preferably with someone to hold


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> For some reason, when it's completely quiet, I hear a ringing that just gets continuously louder.


Tinnitus.


Xenke said:


> Also, I can't sleep at all if I'm too warm. :c


 THIS. No a/c in my home, so in the middle of the summer I sort of roll out of bed onto the shockingly-cold hardwood floor, then cuddle back up in bed. repeat as necessary. Also can't sleep if I'm too cold. Raynaud's is a bitch sometimes, and likes to kill off a couple of digits in the middle of the night, sometimes in the summer too if I leave a fan on.

I cannot use sheets, they annoy me to no end. Gotta be able to stick the toes out, or tuck them in under the blankets. So it's always too many blankets for me. Love lots of blankets. And I end up sleeping stiff, because of CATS EVERYWHERE ON MY BED. I love them so, but they're like furry little logs of lead sometimes.
And my pillow is a hard little pancake. I almost always ball up the corner of a blanket ant tuck it under my chin, and put my head under the blankets to warm them up. 
Atsmosphere is irrelevant to me, but it's usually silent and pitch black in my room. Sun doesn't stop me sleeping 'till noon though. :3c

Also, my mattress was a birthday present several years ago, a hell of an improvement from my previous daybed pull-out, which was like lying on several cloth-covered gaps between hard planks.


...but I have been known to sleep anywhere at anytime. Like standing in a hall waiting for a class, I'd lean against the wall and have an upright nap.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't really "need" anything in particular to sleep, but I sleep better when I have my body pillow to cuddle. It keeps me from moving, too, since I have the unfortunate habit of kicking out or swinging my arms around. I've punched my brother enough.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 4, 2011)

I sleep soundly. If I'm tired enough. Otherwise I toss and turn and struggle to stay cool. If my teeth hurt or it's hot there's no going to sleep for me. x.x


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing in particular, just laying in the dark, takes about a hour for all the noise in my head to stop and fall asleep.  What sucks is that if I go to bed too early it won't stop and I end up awake the whole night wanting to go to bed even though sleep terrifies me.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 4, 2011)

I go through two phases that last a couple of months each where I'll go to sleep in silence or in my other phase I'll want to go to sleep with a podcast playing. Generally I have the room dark, and I'll either go to sleep on my tummy or my back. 

Recently I went all out on getting a good matress, pillows, quilt, blanket and sheets, it was an AWESOME investment. I really recommend the foam pillows, they start out semi-hard, but your body heat makes them mold to your shape... really comfortable, its very hard to go back to regular pillows after that.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2011)

In dead silence and darkness, I sleep naked.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2011)

Huh. Funny you bring up a fan. Yes I do use a fan at night. At first I used it because it was there, but then it became where I need it to sleep.


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 4, 2011)

I usually open up my windows blinds and let the light from the street lamps in.
Although some nights I'll sleep with the lamp light like, RIGHT IN MY FACE.
Its very odd, some nights when its really dark I'll get to where I can't breathe and I SWEAR I see freaking shapes moving in the darkness of my bedroom.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 4, 2011)

On top of a pile of money, with many beautiful ladies


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2011)

I recently got this nightlight that shifts colors and for some reason the ambiance that creates helps. I also use a dehumidifier just because it keeps the air nice and crisp and the white noise it creates does a superb job of drowning out just about everything else. BTW, before this I'd had a pretty hard time functioning like a normal person since I couldn't sleep and wake like one. I'm probably close to a month now of waking up either before most people or a little after. Also, a melatonin tablet a few hours before bed helps, but only if I go to sleep as soon as I feel it starting to kick in.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 4, 2011)

I sleep on a mattress on the floor. I always have my fan on next to me and blowing on my face. I don't really like silence either..but I can still fall asleep. It just takes me longer. 

I usually have trouble falling asleep when there is a lot going on the next day, or when I have to get up early for something I don't really want to do. Sometimes I almost find it easier to sleep when my light and computer are on and I just lay down to rest for a bit. When I prepare for bed..it seems harder to get to sleep sometimes. =P


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't a lot of furries *not* sleep at night?

Also, I can't sleep at night since my room is in a piss poor location for getting a good night's sleep. x.x


----------



## Willow (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to sleep with my TV on but I don't anymore. 

I usually have to have some kind of background noise in order for me to fall asleep, usually a fan or heater depending on the season. I can't go to sleep when it's too hot or too cold either. 

As for my actual sleeping arrangements. Two pillows, a blanket, and a comforter on a twin bed. I cuddle up with a stuffed animal from time to time too since I don't have a person.

And usually I sleep in some pajama pants and whatever shirt I was wearing that day.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Two pillows, one blanket. I also CANNOT sleep unless there's some background music or film on or something similar.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 4, 2011)

With a loud fan on, while rolled up in a comforter.  Fuck sheets.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2011)

In summer I either turn on AC for a limited time before I fall asleep, or turn on a fan for all night. I use two pillows with randomised roles, such as leg supporters or sealings to my ears.
In winter I have a usually thicker blanket, and a smaller one that I put on in case of harsher cold.

I go to sleep in absolute silence, and in complete darkness, unless my computer is left on, then it makes a fad blue light that does not prevent me from sleeping.
Wind can help, but I never open my windows at night. I have a problem as I have a window 5-6 meters off the floor and I can't reach it, nor anybody else, inside or outside.
I don't need any medication, and warmth nor cool air truly helps me. I usually face the wall or the celing, and never the bed itself, and I have a weird habit of closing any openings between my body, the blanket and the air around it, by using my feet.

I can also sleep while sitting, but I never tried doing so while standing. Practically, I can, I can just daydream for a while and fall asleep.

I don't know the exact time it takes me to fall asleep. Sometimes breathing slowly helps me get to sleep faster, and blinding my brain with thoughts accelerates the procress.
I sleep with,ranged from nothing to everything, depends on the temperature.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 4, 2011)

On a bed of lies and pain.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> On a bed of lies and pain.


 
Swathed with the broken dreams of a million unborn children. 8U


Ideal circumstances would have a radio at my bedside, but anything that makes noise (like a fan or the steady hum of an air conditioner) works. I really HATE absolute silence. Makes you hypersensitive and sometimes imagine noises that aren't really there. I also need covers to sleep, whether its hot or not (to wrap around my shoulders and head). And a pillow to wedge between my legs. And having a bed without a footboard to hang my right leg over the edge while I sleep. 

...I really don't know about the last ones. They make me feel comfortable. I cannot sleep comfortably 'normally'. :I


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 4, 2011)

TigerBeacon said:


> Swathed with the broken dreams of a million unborn children. 8U


 
Petty much.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Pitch black darkness, thick blanket on top. On a bed on a bedframe... which has like 5 blankets on top of it.
I sleep on my side or stomach, never my back.
I have a space heater on because my dad never ever turns on the actual heater, and sometimes I'll leave my door cracked open so my cats can come in and snuggle.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe slightly off-topic, but this has been vexing me for, well ever since it happened. All my life I'd slept on my back. Then one night I couldn't and had to sleep on my side. I swear to God, the transition happened in a single night and I've pretty much never been able to go back to the natural way. Why?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Maybe slightly off-topic, but this has been vexing me for, well ever since it happened. All my life I'd slept on my back. Then one night I couldn't and had to sleep on my side. I swear to God, the transition happened in a single night and I've pretty much never been able to go back to the natural way. Why?


 
You probably noticed that sleeping on your back is uncomfortable and awkward and side/fetal is a lot more comfortable and natural?


----------



## Sef Highwind (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a bed frame that is low to the floor with a queen sized bed. I've got one normal pillow, and one that my sis made for me which is comfortable as all hell!! I love the darkness, and I'm also a light sleeper. Because of that I don't have anything on including music,lights, tv, ect. Another thing that I'm adapting to is the fact that my roommate doesn't turn the AC on, so I've gotten used to sleeping with a single blanket over me.

Oh I also sleep with a fox plush next to me! XD


----------



## Oovie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm dependent on the static sound of a fan whirling to drain out all the background noise, so I have a floor fan I turn on every night. I've tried a few times with it off, but then I hear the television upstairs on at night. Then in the mornings, everyone else might be up earlier than me and I hear them walking around.

It also used to be that I had a smaller fan that I had to have blowing directly onto my face, but I moved on from that years ago. Used it my entire teenage life though.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I'm dependent on the static sound of a fan whirling to drain out all the background noise, so I have a floor fan I turn on every night. I've tried a few times with it off, but then I hear the television upstairs on at night. Then in the mornings, everyone else might be up earlier than me and I hear them walking around.
> 
> It also used to be that I had a smaller fan that I had to have blowing directly onto my face, but I moved on from that years ago. Used it my entire teenage life though.


 
Yep, I have a fan on all the time. When I'm extremely stressed and cant sleep, I pop a couple T3's and put the tv on really low volume. Really helps


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yep, I have a fan on all the time. When I'm extremely stressed and cant sleep, I pop a couple T3's and put the tv on really low volume. Really helps



T3's?


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 4, 2011)

In a single bed, with an army of pillows to keep me from banging either my head, arms or legs against the wall.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 4, 2011)

Pouring rain is nice.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2011)

I have an enormous stuffed raccoon named Steve. <:

He is so soft and nice and doesn't complain when I squish him.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 4, 2011)

After an orgasm and with the fan on. I don't care if it's freezing, I just turn the fan away. I just need constant white noise to sleep. Air Conditioners are my fave to sleep to. Oh, and with my Tiger plush my last bf got me.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2011)

White noise when I'm trying to sleep pisses me off. I keep thinking I'm hearing weird patterns in the fan noise.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 4, 2011)

Blues said:


> White noise when I'm trying to sleep pisses me off. I keep thinking I'm hearing weird patterns in the fan noise.


 
It does upset some people, but luckily I've only had bf's that were the same way as well. 
Oh, and if it's raining/storming that night I have the best rest and sleep I can get. 

Maybe it's because I live in noisy environments, idk. Silence just creeps me out. I've even taken a nap in a gay club =D until I was woken up by security >:\ probably thought I was on drugs or something.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 4, 2011)

Usually half on half off my bed, TV still on


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 4, 2011)

I like to be the little spoon.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 4, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> T3's?


 
Tylenol(paracetamol) with codeine.

Turkey with Gravy and codeine or hydrocodone is almost coma inducing. It's great.


----------



## cad (Feb 4, 2011)

Lights out, then fan turned on to low.
I take way too much time to get to sleep, I think the shortest amount of time I've spent is a quarter or something like that, longest I've ever tried to fall asleep is four hours. Dad's heavy snoring I can hear through the wall doesn't help either...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 4, 2011)

Single bed in a corner with three pillows, with the thinnest being for my head, while the other two stand up against the two walls. Also my Stitch plushie stays on top of the quilt. :3
I'd like a window open sometimes, but I have so many posters that fall down with any breeze.


----------



## Drass (Feb 4, 2011)

i used to sleep with the TV on, but i guess i kinda broke the habit over time.  kinda hard for me to sleep unless it's dark now.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 4, 2011)

Normaly I sleep on the floor ( I don't like my bed, it's way to soft) When I am in the dorms I sleep on the mattres with as many blankets as I can get, It's freezing but only in my room.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 4, 2011)

I sleep on air, usually drifting off in my own thoughts while reading.


----------



## Hir (Feb 4, 2011)

music helps me sleep

relaxing stuff like this


----------



## HillyRoars (Feb 4, 2011)

I always sleep quicker and more comfortably on my side with my blanket somewhat wrapped around my neck or just bunched up near my head. And a stuffed animal helps too :3


----------



## Bir (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, it's kinda complicated.

I have super sensitive hearing at night. So most of the time I take nighttime medicine to make sure I get drowsy so I actually have a CHANCE of falling sleep, then when I lay down I have to have a fan on to cover noises, and I have to have a pillow on top of my head to make sure I have my ears blocked. I'm terrified of something crawling in my ears, and it also helps to keep out some noises. Of course that all changes as I sleep and toss and turn, but I can't sleep without any of these things.

NO TV, lights, or anything allowed on in my room.

Also, I cannot sleep with socks on. It is just the most uncomfortable thing in the world for me.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 4, 2011)

Music is a must-have or I simply cannot sleep.  I've tried.  It doesn't work.

Also, I like it kind of cold.  Blanket burrito is the best thing ever.  I like sleeping with a stuffed animal too, but I can go without it.  Tend to sleep on my side, too.


----------



## Zaedrin (Feb 5, 2011)

*I like to sleep with my head in a catcher's mit! XD*

But seriously, it's all thanks to Melatonin supplements, a calm mind, and wedging myself on the 2-centimeter gap between the wall and my mattress.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2011)

Lobar said:


> With a loud fan on, while rolled up in a comforter.  Fuck sheets.


 
Aww. That's cute, we actually have something in common. :3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2011)

i sleep on a mattress on the floor, and i have to sleep completely clothed and covered up. i like to sleep in tight spaces for security, otherwise i tend to wake up in a panic. it's totally different sleeping beside someone else, though. if i have someone's arm around me i can sleep anywhere, i just need a security feeling.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2011)

On a Tempurpedic Cloud Supreme.



You're jealous.


----------



## inc (Feb 5, 2011)

Almost darkness, but a little bit of light- radio on and in a bed xD. . I stare at the ceiling =P


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

It has to be completely dark and quiet for me. I also can't sleep on my back for some reason.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

I usually listen to my mp3 player. I can somehow sleep to the most hardcore songs imaginable.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 5, 2011)

On a bed of lies I'm sure.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> To clarify, do you have to have something on, like a night light, radio, TV or fan? Are you in a bunk bed? Mattress on the floor?
> 
> Me, I just have a single bed, two pillows and a quilt. I have to have the window open, cause I like feeling the wind or breeze on me. Sometimes I'll have the radio on with the volume turned down really low.


 So...you don't sleep next to your bike? :V


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to sleep in the nude, total darkness and silence.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Jared said:


> I have to sleep in the nude, total darkness and silence.


 I've only slept with my shirt off. I'm too afraid to sleep totally nude.


----------



## Willow (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I've only slept with my shirt off. I'm too afraid to sleep totally nude.


 I do this in the summer because it gets really hot in my room sometimes.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Willow said:


> I do this in the summer because it gets really hot in my room sometimes.


 I wouldn't do it even if it's hot. I just fear I might bleed on my sheets. :<


----------



## Willow (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I wouldn't do it even if it's hot. I just fear I might bleed on my sheets. :<


 I was talking about sleeping without a shirt on. D:


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Willow said:


> I was talking about sleeping without a shirt on. D:


 I thought you meant nude. I'm sorry. :<


----------



## Willow (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I thought you meant nude. I'm sorry. :<


 Heavens nooo. D':


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 6, 2011)

I kill all the lights in my room, even system lights off various electronics, whether by turning them of our stick a piece of thick paper over it, also, i cant sleep unless I'm close to a wall or a low ceiling, just as long as I feel closed in, hell if I had my choice I'd have a coffin to sleep in, just for the sheer snugness factor


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2011)

Alone ;-;


----------



## Plantar (Feb 6, 2011)

I need a fan on to sleep. And I have to have shorts or pants on, too. I can't sleep naked. I have to be completely covered except my face. I guess I'm a freak. :1

Oh yeah. My room has to be completely dark too. And sometimes I'll pick up my stuffed crocodile and hold it in my arms while I sleep.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 6, 2011)

I cry myself asleep over the tragedies of war, human cruelty, and nature. 
For the orphans
For the rape victims
For the forced amputees
For the people who are silenced
and for those who go on screaming



> Ms. Khumalo, interviewed while the invitation was still pending last  year, wept as she summoned memories of the day that destroyed her family  â€” Feb. 12, 1983.
> She was 12 years old. She said soldiers from the Fifth Brigade, wearing  jaunty red berets, came to her village and lined up her family. One  soldier slit open her pregnant auntâ€™s belly with a bayonet and yanked  out the baby. She said her grandmother was forced to pound the fetus to a  pulp in a mortar and pestle. Her father was made to rape his mother.  Her uncles were shot point blank.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/24/world/africa/24zimbabwe.html?_r=1&ref=africa



> And as my house with my wife and children in it burned, and as they screamed he asked me, short sleeves or long sleeves? Then they cut off my hands.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXUmZ5aiAeg


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 6, 2011)

I sleep "free fall" style with a pillow on my back. oddly enough, for some reason, ill wake up on my back and facing the other direction.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't sleep if I have no stuffed animal with me. I'll have the worst night ever.

Temperpedic FTW <3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> I kill all the lights in my room, even system lights off various electronics, whether by turning them of our stick a piece of thick paper over it, also, i cant sleep unless I'm close to a wall or a low ceiling, just as long as I feel closed in, hell if I had my choice I'd have a coffin to sleep in, just for the sheer snugness factor



Interesting. I like being a little enclosed. I tend to fall asleep laying on my front, one arm under one of my pillows with my head laying on said pillow.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2011)

Queen sized foam mattress (WAY better than a spring mattress and 10x more comfy than the Select Comfort overpriced inflatable bullshit beds.)  I can only sleep in pitch darkness.  Sound doesn't bug me, but light does!  So long as it's dark, a freight train can be rolling by and I can sleep well.

Oh, and COLD.  60-65F is my ideal sleep temperature.  If I'm having insomnia, even colder is better.  Back when I lived in WI, I'd occasionally open the door in my bedroom to the outside porch where it was -20F if I simply couldn't sleep any other way.  I'd wake when the sun rose, but I'd have GREAT sleep the night before, even if my bed is covered in ice crystals.  Don't ask me how I never got frostbite or hypothermia; for some reason I always remained toasty warm even while asleep.

Alas, I can't do that in AZ.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 7, 2011)

I sleep with three pillows, and two blankets, I wear a shirt and boxers when I go to bed, I am in almost complete darkness and silence, sometimes I hear and feel the bass from upstairs thumping from my brothers DJing at night online. Sometimes it is hard for me to sleep due to having a lot of thought., I wake up in the middle of the night for some reason, and I can't figure out.(it bugs me)


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2011)

On my side, under a sheet and comforter always, in pajamas and an extra blanket in the winter.  I've slept on a variety of things other than beds, but there's no substitute.  I absolutely must fall asleep cuddling a teddy bear or something like it; if I don't, I'll shift onto my back during sleep and wind up snoring so loudly that I wake myself up.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes when I can't sleep I'll just inflate a sex doll and spoon with it until I drift off.


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 7, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Queen sized foam mattress (WAY better than a spring mattress and 10x more comfy than the Select Comfort overpriced inflatable bullshit beds.)  I can only sleep in pitch darkness.  Sound doesn't bug me, but light does!  So long as it's dark, a freight train can be rolling by and I can sleep well.
> 
> Oh, and COLD.  60-65F is my ideal sleep temperature.  If I'm having insomnia, even colder is better.  Back when I lived in WI, I'd occasionally open the door in my bedroom to the outside porch where it was -20F if I simply couldn't sleep any other way.  I'd wake when the sun rose, but I'd have GREAT sleep the night before, even if my bed is covered in ice crystals.  Don't ask me how I never got frostbite or hypothermia; for some reason I always remained toasty warm even while asleep.
> 
> Alas, I can't do that in AZ.



I sometimes have to have some light, sound doesn't bother me either and I quite like the sound of rain, the only noises that ever get on my nerves is the sound of airplanes booming. Drives me insane. :c

And I also love the cold for sleeping although to that extent I think I'd be dead. XD


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 7, 2011)

I can only ever sleep with a fan, even in winter. Anyone else like this?


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 7, 2011)

I always have a small fan turned on too. I grew up with a "noise machine" that sounds like a fan, but is designed to create the white noise and drown out background noises without blowing any cold air around.

So... I sleep with a fan, a shaped foam pillow, a tiger plushie, and a few dozen hot naked women. (Sadly, the women don't show up until after I nod off.)


----------



## Folflet (Feb 7, 2011)

I sleep on the floor (I do have a bed but I prefer the floor) and with my music as loud as possible without getting yelled at from my dad. Lights can be either on or off, it doesn't matter.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 8, 2011)

It depends. I generally like to sleep closer to the ground because the combination of cooler air and a warm blanket is refreshing. However, sometimes my back can't handle the futon mattress. I like my girlfriend's bed in those situations. I would prefer it in all situations if it were possible at this time. I have to have complete silence in order to sleep. I get really pissed when noises startle me awake.


----------



## Malkheus (Feb 9, 2011)

Silent and I can't fall asleep with the smallest sound, I can't stand soft bed and I need pillows and sleep close to the wall. Also a blanket.


----------



## Branch (Feb 9, 2011)

8 pillows, 4 blankets, foam mattress, cat at foot level, and an empty cup of orange pekoe on the window sill.


----------



## Arc (Feb 9, 2011)

I have troubles falling asleep if I'm not surrounded by nearly complete silence and darkness. (And even then it often takes me a bit longer)


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely no light. If there is any, oh well, no sleep until it goes off (or I shove my head under a pillow). Fan also has to be on. Two pet peeves that make it hard to sleep in hotels/rental condos.


----------



## Trance (Feb 9, 2011)

All the doors in the room have to be closed, but the window blinds stay open.  I never use the sheets, I just sleep on top of them and use the blanket.  Seven pillows (it's like some sort of nest).  I can never sleep with a shirt on either.  Oh, and my dog is always sleeping at the foot of the bed.  And I like to have the textbooks I used for homework on the bed on the side I don't sleep on after I finish with them.  Can't explain that one.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 9, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Interesting. I like being a little enclosed.


 
I find that is often the case with autistic persons. They feel the need to be hugged, squeezed, or otherwise kept under a lot of weight.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2011)

1-2 Pillows, single bed, no light, door closed, windows closed, dream journal next to bed. basically total darkness so i can relax and focus on having the dreams i want


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

I can fall asleep almost anywhere. All I need is a moderately flat surface of any hardness or softness.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 13, 2011)

If I'm tired enough I'll sleep anywhere.

Notable places include: A church floor, a car boot, under someone's sofa, on a rocky beach - with my head downhill :/ , in a flooded ditch...


Having said that - A normal night comprises of a firm bed, two pillows, a thick duvet and radio1 on at a medium volume. Oh, and the less light the better!


----------

